# New puppy photos



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Pup found a cool spot in the shade of the flower garden.

We got back from Missouri on Thursday evening, 1640 miles round trip. Weather cooled off and made a very nice trip home Made a stop in the Twin Cities to show 3 1/2 year old twin Grandsons the puppy.

Now to come up with a name. Thinking of Ruby because she is so damn precious.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Wow shes beautiful.....did you really go get her on your motorcycle?


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Bobm said:


> Wow shes beautiful.....did you really go get her on your motorcycle?


Yes, I was packed and ready for Sturgis, when I decided to get the pup. I borrowed a cat porter from my ex-wife and it fit perfectly on the passenger seat of my Goldwing. She rode well back there and mostly slept except for some yapping for a few minutes each time she was placed back in it.

I drove to Minneapolis Sunday afternoon and stayed at my Daughter's in Plymouth. Monday was really hot and I was debating my sanity on the idea, but I got to Knob Noster, Missouri and picked her up about 7:00 that evening. Tuesday on the way back it was raining off to my left and I had cloud cover and cooler weather. We stopped about every hour and fifteen minutes so she could walk around, potty, and get a drink. I was worried she was not getting enough air with the kennel so close behind me, but with the cooler temperature it was ok. I took 2 lane back except for the stretch from Des Moines to Minneapolis.

So it went well, 1642 miles round trip, and will do Sturgis next year.

It's fun now watching the ticking come out in her coat. I thought she was going to have all black ticking but there have been a couple of brown ones so we'll see how she looks in 6 months.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Beautiful pup, my friend... here's to many years of memories with your best friend.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

*13 weeks*


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

If your pup is ever missing, my wife probably has it. It is funny how we are programmed to love a pup.


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Yeah, look around Valley City but I'd you don't find her there, odds are pretty good you might find her in a yard in South Bismarck playing with a certain English Cocker pup! They'd make quite a pair!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

There'd be two little bouncy merry tail waggin floppy eared bundles of energy! Better nt tell you where we live......just in case.....


----------

